# NEW Speaker kits coming



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

We will be attending a new event on September 29, Fraser Valley Vintage Audio Fair. This is sponsored by Classic Valve Design and Classic Sounds.
Tickets for the various free items will be sold and there will be some good things to win.

*We will be introducing our new line of kits, the V.1, V.2 and V.3 starting at $199.95 a pair. There will also be some other prototype kits on demo.*
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/clubs-events/236814-fraser-valley-vintage-audio-fair.html

OK here is the new speaker kits coming soon

V series VWR driver with new dome tweeter
V.1 MT 
V.2 MTM
V.3 TMW 
The V series uses PE cabinets with the 3 way using 2 cabinets on for the TM plus a cabinet below for the woofer.

HT series
Uses the VWR drivers with ribbon All of this series will use customer made cabinets and will not work in the PE cabinets. A complete different product line using a 7 in wide baffle which when used with a ribbon tweeter has very good dispersion due to the narrow baffle and narrow ribbon element.

Apex series 
Apex LCR twin woofers with a TM in the middle.
Apex C 4 woofers with compressed MTM in the middle.
Apex 4 tower using 4 woofers with a MTM and a rear firing VWR controlled by a l pad.

All of these designs were my old Raw Acoustics products. I have decided to redo them for Bob at CSS. The changes will include the VWR as the midrange and a new ribbon tweeter. 
All the 3 ways will be using a new 7" woofer which has a low distortion motor.

For those who would like to Google what the products will look like you can find them all on Google.

My HT3 plus HT8 were reviewed by secrets of HT plus a few others along with being at RMAF several years as well as CES.

I look forward to completing all of my old designs for CSS.

Al

Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...11-wr-30u3-speaker-build-3.html#ixzz2e4e3XRwe


----------



## chaluga (Mar 5, 2013)

I think I will drop by


----------

